# 10/10/15 Fort Morgan



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Limited out at 8:30 this morning.








They were 19", 14", and 14 1/2 "
Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are hardtails dude. You don't want those trust me. I'll take 'em for bait though if you can bring them by the store


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

That's what I need my way, please send them down to destin. Great job!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Those are hardtails dude. You don't want those trust me. I'll take 'em for bait though if you can bring them by the store


I suppose I better just cut'em up and put them in the crab trap then. By the way I decided to try throwing your flounder bait a little while this morning. About every other cast a baby flounder would chase it all the way to the beach. There was a bunch of the little boogers out there, too bad they were all about 10" long.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you stomp on them hard enough they will make 11 7/8" which most game wardens will let you slide on. They also flatten a bit which allows you to hide more in your tackle box, shorts, etc.

*DISCLAIMER*- The above comment is being made in a satirical context. All those offended or who have suddenly found themselves with wadded up feminine undergarments can choose to browse another comment, thread, or parallel universe where humor isn't welcomed and where the other members are also brandishing a form of timber, hardwood, PVC or other uncomfortable object in their rear.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

LMFAO Chris Well Said

Your disclaimer is one of the best things I've read here in a long time


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Great catch Russ, Beat my two (16"&17")and even beat the ones from day before(14",14"+,&17"), though we we were fishing less than 100 yds. apart.
good fishing with you again.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Wow, nice trifecta of pompanos there GROUPERKING!!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Pomphunter said:


> Great catch Russ, Beat my two (16"&17")and even beat the ones from day before(14",14"+,&17"), though we we were fishing less than 100 yds. apart.
> good fishing with you again.


Same for you there Pomphunter!!!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Any suggestions , I am going out for pompano in the am. Will be fishing in destin, fresh shrimp and blanched fleas. Any advice is welcome , distance, rigs , bait , time comments please.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

domci08 said:


> Any suggestions , I am going out for pompano in the am. Will be fishing in destin, fresh shrimp and blanched fleas. Any advice is welcome , distance, rigs , bait , time comments please.


All my fish came on fresh peeled shrimp. I looked for fleas but didn't see any, so I don't know how the flea bite is right now . I have been catching whiting this side of the bar, all my pomps have come from the other side. The areas I have been fishing, don't have any real fishy looking qualities right now such as wash outs or troughs. I've just been getting lucky. I've got to go and check out some of my other spots. Oh yeah I've been using a two drop homemade rig made up of twenty pound fluorocarbon,with the beads and floats. The candy corn color has been best as far as the float color goes. Good luck.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the advice , I'll be fishing a hole created by a storm about a month or so ago. Both side are very shallow (east and west ) , it is at list a 150 yards wide trough . I'll post pictures tomorrow if I get lucky


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Very slow day , 3 small whiting, 1 lady and a few yellow tail.


----------

